
Auth0 announces a $120M Series F round led by Salesforce Ventures - anarsdk
https://auth0.com/blog/auth0-helping-navigate-through-times-of-transformation/
======
treelovinhippie
Handing over all of your user details and auth management to a VC-funded
company with 1000x exit pressure from investors... what could go wrong.

